# Fat Boy Goes Fishing Captain Jason Wagenfehr



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Video Watch below*





Report from Captain Jason Wagenfehr

Red fish was the focus Friday with anglers fishing from the boat. Most all reds found in and around sand saucers surrounded by grass beds. Saturday we welcomed a bachelor party wade fishing with lures. The back country continues to produce solid redfish action. Trout were scattered to say the least, but with rising water temps, and tides returning to normal levels, we should see a spike in the action. Corky fat boys and small spooks have worked well for larger trout. Color hasn't been a huge factor.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Photos in from Capt. Cooper & Capt. David from yesterday. More reds...


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trout biting ahead of next cold snap*

Small trout are being landed & released this morning by Captain Steve's crew. Their working lures in SAB. I'm sure they will find enough fish for dinner.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Weather is headed this way*

_Photos of Captains Steve B., Stephen B. and Jason W. catches from Sunday. _

...Red Flag Warning in Effect for South Texas Today&#8230;

&#8230;Gale Warning in Effect for the Bays and Coastal Waters Today&#8230;

Timing and Overview:

A cold front will continue to move across South Texas early this morning (25 February 2013), then across the adjacent Coastal Waters. In response to the front, cooler, drier and windy conditions are expected. The combination of low relative humidity values and very windy conditions will result in extreme fire weather conditions over South Texas from late this morning through the afternoon hours. Thus, a Red Flag Warning is in effect for South Texas Today. This fire danger threat will dissipate this evening as wind speeds diminish. After frontal passage, wind speeds over the Bays and Coastal Waters are expected to increase to Gale force. Thus, a Gale Warning is in effect for the Bays and Coastal Waters Today.

*South Texas Impacts:

Wind: Over South Texas, sustained north to northwest wind 25 to 35 mph with gusts from 45 to 50 mph late this morning through the afternoon. Over the Coastal Waters, anticipate northwest wind 30 to 35 knots with gusts to 45 knots, this afternoon.*

Relative Humidity: Values will rapidly fall late this morning to a minimum of 10 to 20% inclusive by early afternoon.

Impacts: Any fires that develop will likely spread rapidly. Substantial resistance to control efforts will occur. Exercise care with respect to all outdoor activities that could inadvertently cause wildfires. Outdoor burning is not recommended. Mariners in small craft are strongly urged to remain in port Today. Please reference the additional resources below for more information.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge will be attending the Houston Fishing Show March 6-10 located at the George R. Brown. Booths 616 & 618. Click below to view our new brochures.

http://www.bayflatslodge.com/wp-con...n/images/Bay Flats Lodge Brochure Final-1.pdf


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Some of you have asked, so....*

Other items from our 2013 gear line up.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Report from Captain Stephen Boriskie*

February weather on San Antonio and Espiritu Santo Bays and the surrounding Back Lakes has been typical and the fishing has been both hot and cold!

What a great month to be out on the water with comfortable temperatures, dazzling sunrises and sunsets spawn from the cloudy weather we get in February between cold fronts. Not to mention boat rides filled with memories of those great duck hunts because there are still Redheads and Pintails, Goldeneyes and Buffleheads all around to give you those warm fuzzies of a blast n cast on a cold day of this past duck season!

Many thanks also this time of year on the Texas Parks and Wildlife (with help from our fellow anglers) efforts at the abandoned crab trap cleanup! I noticed a ton of abandoned traps earlier in the month and then after these past two weekends almost all of them were gone! I saw several weekend warriors with traps filling up their boats to take them back to the dock for disposal so a special 'thanks' to all those who helped organize and participate in that important effort which helps save countless crabs and small fish from perishing in abandoned traps.

The redfish have been EATING soft plastics in most colors but dark bodied/bright tails have seemed to work as usual and when working these try a variety of bottom structure to find the bite-we have been getting them on some days in chin deep harder mud then the next on softer grassy mud bottoms-the fish seem move around in those water columns not only for the range of water temps but also chasing the food of choice-in the case yesterday it was small crabs which filled the redfish bellies that we had.

Speckled trout have been around and and on both the shell and the grass mixed with sandy bottoms and eating the typical choices anglers present-soft plastics in most any color and live shrimp when you can get some (by the way the shrimp are not strong in the bays yet but have been showing up down South and are headed this way in the next few weeks as you will see the LIVE BAIT flags flying high soon). The small trout are plentiful and you will find that bite very aggressive considering their size is six inches and up and it's good to see so many numbers of these fish around-assurance that the future is bright for the trout populations. We have had solid keeper trout though from 16″ up to a few that we have released in the 23″ plus range just for good measure in hopes those will survive to become those trophy trout we all pursue.


----------

